
Invasive plant poses threat to Alaska sockeye salmon - DoreenMichele
https://www.seafoodsource.com/news/supply-trade/invasive-plant-poses-threat-to-alaska-sockeye-salmon
======
sigmaprimus
I wonder how much carbon this plant sequesters, the interesting thing about
"Invasive" plants is they are typically very successful or veral. 50 million
years ago Azolla cleaned up the atmosphere by removing most of the Co2 then
sinking to the seafloor of the Artic ocean. There are plenty of non native
plants that have both good and bad properties. My personal favorite is the
hymilayen black berry, it produces tons of fruit and works better than barbed
wire to keep trespassers out and livestock in, sure it chokes out native berry
plants but just because something was there first doesnt mean its better.
Turning a problem into a solution is the key to life, don't waste time and
engery trying to keep the world the same, instead adapt, evolve and count your
blessings.

